# Brian Setzer Orchestra Goes Classical!



## bsoteammozart

Hey there everyone!! The Brian Setzer Orchestra is coming out with a new CD on September 25th. Wolfgang's Big Night Out is a rockin' CD with big band takes on Mozart, Bach, Beethoven and Handel, among others. The music will make you want to get up and groove like no other! Nothing else like it has ever been done. Brian Setzer is the man!! If you would like to hear selections off of the new CD, head on over to http://www.myspace.com/bsowolfgang and check it out!! Let me know what you think!!


----------

